# Sorted - Friction shifter wanted please



## broady (11 Nov 2017)

Anyone got a friction shifter at all? 
Much appreciated if anyone can assist. 
Andy


----------



## mjr (12 Nov 2017)

It may help if you say if you're wanting down tube, thumb or whatever, but sadly I've not. Some can still be found in shops, though.


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 Nov 2017)

@biggs682 ?


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Nov 2017)

broady said:


> Anyone got a friction shifter at all?
> Much appreciated if anyone can assist.
> Andy


Yes but what type, single, double,braze on or clip on ?


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2017)

thanks @smokeysmoo 

@broady with a bit more info i might have


----------



## broady (12 Nov 2017)

Pretty much anything friction so I can put it on a frame for my wife to use on the turbo so as long as I can fix it to the frame or handlebars.


----------



## broady (12 Nov 2017)

I don't want anything special at all


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2017)

broady said:


> I don't want anything special at all



might have one that clamps around a 22.2 stem , next time i am in the garage will have a look


----------



## broady (12 Nov 2017)

That should be great!
Let me know how much you want for it


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2017)

Not found them yet , must go deeper


----------



## broady (15 Nov 2017)

I hate it when I'm sure I've got something, but can't find it
Let me know how you get on with your search @biggs682


----------



## raleighnut (15 Nov 2017)

I'll bet John at Bob Warners has one for a couple of quid.


----------



## broady (15 Nov 2017)

I hadn't even thought of asking John!
I'll pop round and see him, good shout @raleighnut


----------



## raleighnut (16 Nov 2017)

broady said:


> I hadn't even thought of asking John!
> I'll pop round and see him, good shout @raleighnut


Don't forget he's shut on Thursdays.


----------



## broady (16 Nov 2017)

Yeah I'm gonna pop in tomorrow as I'm at the office which is round the corner. Although the opening times are more a rough guide


----------



## broady (20 Nov 2017)

After missing John on Friday he has sorted me out today. 
Now to start the build...


----------



## broady (2 Dec 2017)

And Frankenstein is born


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2017)

broady said:


> And Frankenstein is born
> 
> View attachment 385748
> 
> ...



what a waste of a good Marin


----------



## broady (3 Dec 2017)

The Marin is lucky it didn't end up at the tip as nobody wanted it. Had it up for sale in complete original condition, then frame set and then just frame.

I stole the forks for the tandem and a few other bits to other projects, but trying to reduce all my spares and just have what I need rather than what I might need...


----------

